# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  South Norman Growing

## mattbrafford

There are now plans for some major developments along Classen Blvd near Highway 9 in Norman.  There are plans for a Starbucks, Wendey's, OnCue, car wash, and possibly an Aldi Grocery Store.  

https://www.facebook.com/normandevelopment/

----------


## RedSoxFan

Two words. Dunkin' Donuts.

----------


## mattbrafford

Work has started on the Aldi's Grocery Store, Starbucks and Arvest Bank on Classen Blvd just south of Highway 9. 
Screen Shot 2018-05-25 at 6.42.41 PM.jpg
IMG_2397.jpg
IMG_2398.jpg
IMG_2399.jpg
IMG_2400.jpg

----------


## pw405

OKC - please note use of sidewalks even though there is nothing at this intersection currently.  

Glad to see Norman growing more.  I wish I could find a job in Norman that pays what I can earn in OKC. I'd move back without much hesitation. 

Oh, how I miss Norman. When I lived there, I couldn't wait to get back to OKC. But now that I'm in OKC... I took for granted all the nice stuff in Norman.  

OKC is all good and well, but Norman was so much more.... "user friendly".  Nothing was more than a few miles away. Roads were great, and it seems that people took care of their property much more than OKC.  Even though there is way more wealth and power in OKC overall, the extremely spread out & patchwork nature of the "nice" areas really makes a difference in terms of the overall experience.  The roads though.. c'mon OKC, outside of the showpiece downtown, the roads all over the NW side of town are terrible.  Same with the N/S/E/W/SE/NE/SE parts of town.  

*Disclaimer - I drive a car with stiff suspension. Moving back to OKC really makes me want to get a Cadillac, just for the sake of my spine.

----------


## mattjank

> OKC - please note use of sidewalks even though there is nothing at this intersection currently.


I wish this was true throughout the city. I live on the west side, and am surprised how much new construction does not include sidewalks.

----------


## mattbrafford

Starbucks soon to open with Panda Express (likely) breaking ground next to it. This is located on Classen Blvd at the E HIghway 9 interchange. 
IMG_4415.JPGIMG_4416.JPGIMG_4417.JPGIMG_4419.JPG

----------


## cocobella

Any updates on the Aldi that was planned for next to Panda Express?

----------


## Roger S

A hospital is being planned for the south side too... Where the old fun center, forget the name of it, was located.

----------


## JDSooners

> A hospital is being planned for the south side too... Where the old fun center, forget the name of it, was located.


Dang it was hoping a movie theater would go in there somehow

----------


## Roger S

> Dang it was hoping a movie theater would go in there somehow


Could still happen... I think the thought behind the hospital in that area is that it will help spur other development in the area.

----------


## SoonersFan12

The Starbucks looks nice

----------

